# 69' GTO 17" Rally II tires choices



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I will be receiving the Year One 17" Rally II with 17 x 9 rear and 17 x 8 front. My tire dealer recommended either 225/45 front and 255/40 rear OR 245/45 front and 275/40 rear. I like either the BF Goodrich G-force or Nitto (NT05 or NT555).

Which would you choose? I have a bored out 400 to about 460 with stroker and performance parts....need more rubber on the rear wheels and my 14"s are not cutting it. I don't want to roll the wheel well and I am leaning towards the 275 but don't want rubbing....

Thanks!


----------



## Ahmad (May 31, 2015)

*gto tires size*

255 50 or 55 17 tires looks very nice to me


----------



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks beautiful. Sounds like you have no issues with rubbing at that size.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

We have the same wheels on my sons 68.
9 on rear and 8s on the front.
On the rear we have 255/50s no problems there.
We where concerned about rubbing on the front with the 255 so we went with 235/50 on the front.
The front rubbed a little only in reverse when cracking the wheel sharp.
We later installed Willwood dynalite discs brakes on the front and the rubbing went away. The Willwoods set the wheel out about a 1/4" further then stock.
I would have thought the tires would rub worse after installing the Willwoods but instead it fixed the rubbing issue





Bill


----------



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow looks great! I am surprised the 235/50 rubbed. I was really leaning towards 275 rear and wondered if anyone had experience with that...


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have 17x9 in back with 275 and 17x8 upfront with 245. No issues here


----------



## bnreed3 (Apr 18, 2016)

What are the backspacing on those (front and rear) ml3126?


----------



## MikeDinWP (Nov 13, 2016)

*Tire manufacture*

Bondobill... who is your son's tire manufacture?


----------



## cjcarmine (4 d ago)

Ahmad said:


> *gto tires size* 255 50 or 55 17 tires looks very nice to me


 Where did you find those wheels? Would like to get a set.


----------

